# Lekarze > Forum urologiczne >  "choroba mięsiąca miodowego"

## furszetia

Przez półtora miesiąca miałam ok 4 razy zapalenie pęcherza. Męczyłam się straszliwie, brałam ciągle urofuraginum, które mnie odurzało ale pomagało. Pani ginekolog powiedziała, że nie konsultując się z lekarzem mogę rozwalić sobie nerki, zrobiłam więc posiew moczu i okazało się, że mam bakterie. Lekarz przepisał mi antybiotyk. Stąd moje pytanie. Czy to paskudztwo jest zaraźliwe? Czy mogłam zarazić chłopaka??

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam.
Jako, że sama jestem młodą kobietą, oraz wizyty u różnych specjalistów mam już za sobą, mogę odpowiedzieć na Twoje pytanie.
Mi lekarz odpowiedział w ten sposób, że to mi podczas jakichkolwiek zapaleń nerek/ pęcherza może zaszkodzić współżycie. Gdy ma się takie zapalenie czyt. bakterie należy dbać bardzo dokładnie o higienę intymną przed i po każdym stosunku. Dokładne umyte ręce, dobry prysznic przed i po. Jednak żaden lekarz nie stwierdził u mnie, że mogłabym zarazić partnera. 
Pozdrawiam

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

mi pomaga zurascin uro, na bazie zurawiny, pokrzywy i witaminy c, sama natura a dzialanie blyskawiczne

----------

